# E tre. Svenuta in aereo.



## Nausicaa (28 Maggio 2013)

Ok.
E' stato un finesettimana molto faticoso.
A parte che non mi sono mai fermata e ho corso continuamente di qua e di là.
Ma poi non ho dormito.
Mai avuto problemi di insonnia.
Sono famosa per essermi addormentata al cinema guardando Jack lo Squartatore. In chiesa (vabbè sono capaci tutti  ) a un numero imprecisato di seminari importantissimi dove ero in prima fila. Alle fermate degli autobus. 
Cmq. 
Insonnia. Per tre notti di fila.
E nei ritagli di sonno, ho sognato che ero in Cina con Daniele e che eravamo amanti :unhappy:
E dulcis in fundo, sempre nei pochi benedetti ritagli di sonno (quelli non rovinati da zanzare, da gatte pelose che mi salgono sullo stomaco, da sms rumorosi dal telefonino che avevo dimenticato di spegnere)... sento un dolce piedino che mi piglia a dolci calci. Mia figlia in piedi sul letto, piena notte. Vocina -ovviamente- dolcissima. "Scusa mamma mi sono svegliata". :nuke:

Lunedì esco di casa alle 7 per un appuntamento, torno a casa alle 11.30. Alle 12 appuntamento telefonico con l'avvocato, spostato rimango in attesa fino alle 13 (ergo pisolino saltato).
Lunga e avvilente telefonata.
Poi altro appuntamento.
Corro di nuovo a casa, pulisco la cucina. Arriva il mio amorevole padre e mi tiene compagnia dissertando sull'argomento "bè certo che sei una puttana, lo è anche tua madre, non è tutta colpa tua".
Corro in aeroporto.
Fila chilometrica. Ovviamente.

E quindi, giocoforza, zak! In aereo soliti sintomi, e faccio appena a tempo a chiamare le hostess che mi rovescio sul sedile.
Cheppalle. Che poi, anche una volta ripresa, tutto il resto del viaggio l'ho dedicato a stare male.
CHEPPALLE:
Che poi. Fortuna ha voluto che tutte e tre le volte ci fosse un equipaggio diverso.
Io mi vergogno come una ladra se mi ricapita con la stessa gente. Non chiedetemi perchè, non lo so ma è così.
E se poi mi vietano di salire a bordo perchè casco come un pera troppo di frequente?

Ripeto: CHEPPALLE.

Cmq. Atterrata, bus per andare a casa, una espansiva ragazza che era in aereo con me mi si siede a fianco e chiacchieriamo. Almeno, lei chiacchiera, io mi reggo al sedile cercando di non svenire di nuovo.
Campo diverso ma carriera equiparabile alla mia, solo qualche anno indietro. Agli inizi.
Mi ha raccontato entusiasticamente del suo fidanzato "il mio secondo più grande tifoso dopo mio padre" e di come tutti la incoraggiano per crescere e realizzarsi.
Ok, non si va da nessuna parte coi se e i ma. Ma mi sono chiesta lo stesso come sarei se avessi avuto lo stesso incoraggiamento che ha avuto quella ragazza, e che la fa ardere e scoppiettare come se avesse elettricità impazzita dentro di sè.

Con tutta probabilità, sarei insopportabile :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (28 Maggio 2013)

ma stai facendo qualche dieta strettissima?
ma hai fatto analisi ? la pressione?


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Maggio 2013)

Minerva;bt8427 ha detto:
			
		

> ma stai facendo qualche dieta strettissima?
> ma hai fatto analisi ? la pressione?


No dieta stretta. Anzi, l'ho mezza mollata (la faccio solo a lavoro, quando sono dai miei non riesco :mrgreen
Fatte analisi ogni tanto perchè mi sentivo sempre stanca, troppo, ma tutto regolare.
Un pò di pressione bassa ogni tanto, microcitemia, un pò di emoglobina bassa, ma tutto regolare, cose note da sempre.


----------



## Minerva (28 Maggio 2013)

prendi degli integratori?
riposi abbastanza ?
ti tocchi?


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Maggio 2013)

Minerva;bt8429 ha detto:
			
		

> prendi degli integratori?
> riposi abbastanza ?
> ti tocchi?


no
no
no -troppo stanca mannaggia. Non ne ho le energie.



(ps- Grazie per il tuo interessamento. Mi fa sentire coccolata. Grazie.)


----------



## Minerva (28 Maggio 2013)

però davvero non puoi continuare così.


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Maggio 2013)

Minerva;bt8431 ha detto:
			
		

> però davvero non puoi continuare così.


Alternative non ne ho. Ergo...


----------



## erab (28 Maggio 2013)

mmmmm..... potassio ne prendi?


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Maggio 2013)

erab;bt8433 ha detto:
			
		

> mmmmm..... potassio ne prendi?


Ok, capito, prenderò integratori misti 

Ma è stanchezza... puro e semplice esaurimento di forze fisiche e mentali. Lotto da troppo tempo, ho perso le speranze da troppo tempo, e lotto per pura testardaggine, e perchè le alternative non esistono. Tutto qua.

Sto male anche adesso... mierd. Sono qua con la testa che mi gira e le gambe che mi tengono su a malapena.
E due scadenze importanti. 

Sinceramente non posso non farcela, quindi ce la farò. Ma diamine.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Maggio 2013)

senti... io non ti voglio allarmare... ma al terzo svenimento io sentirei un cardiologo.
Almeno farei un elettrocardiogramma.
Ok lo stress... ma visto che il tuo fisico NON lo sopporta bene, almeno escluderei problemi cardiovascolari.
Mi raccomando Nau.
Ma non sarà che non ti tocchi il problema?


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata;bt8436 ha detto:
			
		

> senti... io non ti voglio allarmare... ma al terzo svenimento io sentirei un cardiologo.
> Almeno farei un elettrocardiogramma.
> Ok lo stress... ma visto che il tuo fisico NON lo sopporta bene, almeno escluderei problemi cardiovascolari.
> Mi raccomando Nau.
> *Ma non sarà che non ti tocchi il problema*?



L'ho pensato anche io.
Quando mi toccavo più spesso non svenivo così tanto.
Diamine. 

Cmq.

Al momento non ho un medico :smile:
Con i  cambiamenti pazzi, ho fatto cambio di residenza ma non ho chiesto un nuovo medico. Oltretutto, rimango nello stesso posto troppo poco per poter programmare visite.
Ergo, pazienza.

Se schiatto almeno mi riposo.

Diamine. Non posso. Fra.... 
Diamine.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa;bt8437 ha detto:
			
		

> L'ho pensato anche io.
> Quando mi toccavo più spesso non svenivo così tanto.
> Diamine.
> 
> ...


eh. Non ti trascurare.


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Maggio 2013)

Non posso non farcela.

Ma dio se è dura. Sinceramente mi viene da piangere. Non so dove trovare le forze per fare tutto. Non lo so. Non riesco a trovare la speranza di migliorare la mia vita. Vado avanti perchè non ho altra alternativa.
Persino "mollare" non saprei come fare.

Oggi sono uno straccetto emotivo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa;bt8439 ha detto:
			
		

> Non posso non farcela.
> 
> Ma dio se è dura. Sinceramente mi viene da piangere. Non so dove trovare le forze per fare tutto. Non lo so. Non riesco a trovare la speranza di migliorare la mia vita. Vado avanti perchè non ho altra alternativa.
> Persino "mollare" non saprei come fare.
> ...


dai su. Quando questo periodo sarà passato ripenserai a quello che hai fatto con meraviglia e giusto orgoglio. E passerà. E andrà meglio.
Tieni botta Nau.


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Maggio 2013)

(Quasi) svenuta di nuovo.
Ero uscita per procacciarmi cibo in un bar. Stanca come sono, ho meno presa e controllo su di me e le mie fobie, e la folla mi procurava una forte ansia. 
Niente. Sudori caldi e freddi, giramenti di testa. Sono corsa fuori ma non ho fatto in tempo, mi hanno aiutato in due a uscire. Fortunatamente pioveva e l'acqua fredda mi ha aiutato.

Ho mangiato, sono seduta, ho bevuto.

Devo cmq finire quella cosa OGGI. Non ci sono santi.


----------



## Minerva (28 Maggio 2013)

ma l'hai detto ai tuoi, porca miseria???
trovati immediatamente un  medico!


----------



## Minerva (28 Maggio 2013)

comunque non mi ricordo perché hai ecluso gli attacchi di panico


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Maggio 2013)

Minerva;bt8443 ha detto:
			
		

> ma l'hai detto ai tuoi, porca miseria???
> trovati immediatamente un  medico!


I miei sono le ultime persone al mondo dalle quali vorrei farmi aiutare.
In realtà il loro aiuto l'ho chiesto e lo uso, per le questioni pratiche di Fra. Visto che serve a lei, inghiotto. Perchè il loro aiuto costa salato, ed è una parte considerevole del mio stato attuale
Quindi per il resto, no grazie.

Mentre stavo seduta con quei due genitli giovani a prendermi la pioggia, in effetti pensavo che se mi piattella un tir qui, oggi, nessuno lo saprebbe fino a giovedì sera. E anche vedendo che sono scomparsa, chissà quanto ci metterebbero a scoprire che fine ho fatto.

Ho amici, eh. Sono fortunata, ho amici cari. Ma qui... non ho scambiato neppure un numero di telefono. Se mi capita qualcosa qui sarei una sconosciuta a tutti.


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Maggio 2013)

Minerva;bt8444 ha detto:
			
		

> comunque non mi ricordo perché hai ecluso gli attacchi di panico


ho tutt'ora la strana idea che per avere un attacco di ansia/panico uno si debba sentire un inimo ansioso o in panico.
Anche se Farfalla ha detto che no, non sevre.
Ma a me pare strano.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa;bt8442 ha detto:
			
		

> (Quasi) svenuta di nuovo.
> Ero uscita per procacciarmi cibo in un bar. Stanca come sono, ho meno presa e controllo su di me e le mie fobie, e *la folla mi procurava una forte ansia.*
> Niente. *Sudori caldi e freddi*,* giramenti di testa*. Sono corsa fuori ma non ho fatto in tempo, mi hanno aiutato in due a uscire. Fortunatamente pioveva e l'acqua fredda mi ha aiutato.
> 
> ...


a me questo sembra un attacco di panico. Ma fai lo stesso un controllo. Io ho avuto attacchi di panico, mi si sono piegate le ginocchia, ho avuto sudori e giramenti ma non ho perso conoscenza.
Tu l'hai persa 3 volte.


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Maggio 2013)

ho almeno fatto quella cosa in scadenza.
Poi il mio capo mi ha guardato in faccia e mi ha detto che mi ordinava di andare a casa.
Ci vado.

non sto bene.


----------



## Tebe (28 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa;bt8446 ha detto:
			
		

> ho tutt'ora la strana idea che per avere un attacco di ansia/panico uno si debba sentire un inimo ansioso o in panico.
> Anche se Farfalla ha detto che no, non sevre.
> Ma a me pare strano.


L'unico attacco di panico che ho avuto stavo passeggiando tranquillamente sul lungo mare e non avevo nessun tipo di paturnia.
Anzi. Tranquilla e rilassata.
per cui ha ragione Farfie.
Arrivano a cazzo anche.
Detto questo:

Medico e integratori.
Ma più importante medico.


----------



## Alessandra (28 Maggio 2013)

ti stai strapazzando troppo...prendi integratori, stellina...


----------

